# Update on Falken Azenis RT 615



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Yeah, it's E30 or Miata size, and not much else.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Yeah, it's E30 or Miata size, and not much else.


I can't believe nobody's interested though, those two groups have some very frugal owners :dunno:


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

Andy said:


> I'll be putting the KDs through the paces this weekend and should have a better feel for their true grip on the AX course.


Looks like they did pretty darn well to me! You blew the competition away. BTW - it was good to have you down here.


----------

